# AquaClear 70 filters



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Will two of these be sufficient on a 55 gallon tank?? It will be a freshwater community tank.

how much does a AC70 filter per hour??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most say it flows 300 GPH. This would clearly be reduced with filter media and clogging.Here's a link on many HOBs GPH for all who are wondering;
Aquarium Filter Gallons Per Hour Filtration - Filters and Filtration - 59961
I think you would be better than most with two of them and maintenance would be easy with an opposite schedule for each(opposite weeks/possibly bi weekly).


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

i run 2 AC110s on my 55, they provide a LOT of flow, i would say 2 70s would be plenty


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I you have big stocking plans, maybe make one of them an AC110.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm planning a small group of clown loaches. I was hoping that the 70's would be sufficient since I already have two of them and didn't want to have to spend yet more money.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Clown Loach - Chromobotia macracanthus
Check size on here. Don't know how accurate this is.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I know they get large. I will start with maybe 5 and then as they age and grow I will select just a couple to keep for the long term.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

clown loaches require groups to be happy, even in the long run, a 55 isn't big enough for a group of them


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Marshall said:


> clown loaches require groups to be happy, even in the long run, a 55 isn't big enough for a group of them


Ok, thanks for the heads up. would a 75 gallon suffice?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A 75 should work for a couple years.Mine(all 11) are 10+ years old and one of my favorites.They can be rolled on their side sleeping(looking dead) or shooting across my 180 in like 1/2 a second!It could take a little while but they do get big.Some of mine are 6"+ long easy with the same bodies of when they were small.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I like to overfilter, but nothing like you guys!:fish-in-a-bag:

I would use a single 110 on a 60 gallon tank. Since you have 2 70s, those should be fine.

Of course, if you wanted to have 4 70s on your tank for only a couple extra dollars, put two sponges in each filter. Just wondering, does anybody else do this?*c/p*

If you look at the sponges used in the 110 and 70, you'll notice the 110 sponge is more than twice as big as the 70. The flow and media size is a big step up. Again, I vote for using your 70s!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> I like to overfilter, but nothing like you guys!:fish-in-a-bag:
> 
> I would use a single 110 on a 60 gallon tank. Since you have 2 70s, those should be fine.
> 
> ...


I only use sponges for/as my bio media,so I am guilty of having more than the one most filters have.
And I am using my AQ 110 on my 55g with 2 air driven sponges for my remaining 90 or so GBR.They really love the flow and placing any food in the outflow means it is gone in 10 seconds!


----------

